

NSA Spies on International Payments - coolsank
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/spiegel-exclusive-nsa-spies-on-international-bank-transactions-a-922276.html

======
a3n
NSA Sunday.

~~~
frank_boyd
Are you implying that this part of mass surveillance should be ignored?

~~~
a3n
No, I'm just noticing that Sunday seems to be the weekly day of revelation.
And that the news just keeps on coming. And I absolutely don't think any of
this should be ignored, sorry for that impression.

